# I'm having withdrawl



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

What' s on the plate at Moebius? I can't wait. :freak:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"Something wonderful". - I was David Bowman


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

You've got LIS x 2, VTHBOS x 2, Jekyll & Hyde (2 versions), 6 Monster Scenes, Captain Action, Conan, The Invisible Man, Gigantic Frankenstein, and now Iron Man on store shelves as I write this.  Also, the best Mummy sculpt ever to see Styrene is headed our way soon.

Yes I can certainly understand your impatience


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I feel the same way, 
I've got Randy at VoodooFX sending me a little 'tweak" for my Seaview...pics as soon as it's installed.
But my heart is empty waiting...for the next kit.

Steve


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

well , i'm clicking over to cultTVman's site later today to pre order the new Mummy :thumbsup:
that is one gorgeous kit and Gogos box art . it's like a double bonus . 
hb


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

How tough will it be to get the paint right? I want one too, but I want to do it right.

Steve


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Just be patient with it, and it'll turn out every bit as beautiful as your Flying Sub, my friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Jimmy B said:


> You've got LIS x 2, VTHBOS x 2, Jekyll & Hyde (2 versions), 6 Monster Scenes, Captain Action, Conan, The Invisible Man, Gigantic Frankenstein, and now Iron Man on store shelves as I write this. Also, the best Mummy sculpt ever to see Styrene is headed our way soon.
> 
> Yes I can certainly understand your impatience


Since I don't build Jekyll & Hyde (2 versions), 6 Monster Scenes, Captain Action, Conan, The Invisible Man, Gigantic Frankenstein, and now Iron Man, thanks for your understanding.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

My LHS got their latest retailer magazine in and Moebius is advertising the Jupiter 2 in there. So now we know where they are headed with two licenses. Frankenstein next for the Universal Monsters, and The J2 for the Irwin Allen stuff. Woohoo!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh wow...really?..I want a J2...cool.

Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

MartinHatfield said:


> My LHS got their latest retailer magazine in and Moebius is advertising the Jupiter 2 in there. So now we know where they are headed with two licenses. Frankenstein next for the Universal Monsters, and The J2 for the Irwin Allen stuff. Woohoo!



Do you know how big the J2 will be????


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:roll::roll::roll::roll::woohoo:


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Is the cat out of the bag?????
JUPITER 2 confirmed?????
Dave, Frank..?

WOW!
Gary:hat:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

MartinHatfield said:


> My LHS got their latest retailer magazine in and Moebius is advertising the Jupiter 2 in there. So now we know where they are headed with two licenses. Frankenstein next for the Universal Monsters, and The J2 for the Irwin Allen stuff. Woohoo!


Awsome news on the Jupiter 2:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

OMG, here goes another agonizing wait.....:drunk: I am so happy at the
prospect of a J2 done right.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

See what I done started?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Kits that have been announced -
for 2009 to date:

Flying Sub
Iron Man Mark III
The Mummy
Spider Man
Green Goblin
Mini FS-1 Diving bell and Mini sub set
1/24 scale Lost in Space Robot
Iron Man Mark II kit (Chrome version)
Boris Karloff Frankenstein

That's the list - those are the kits that have been announced and are in the ads...
Beyond that list I have no news....

There may be something new to see at Wonderfest..

Dave


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

MartinHatfield said:


> My LHS got their latest retailer magazine in and Moebius is advertising the Jupiter 2 in there. So now we know where they are headed with two licenses. Frankenstein next for the Universal Monsters, and The J2 for the Irwin Allen stuff. Woohoo!


Frankenstein is their scheduled kit for June, and then I imagine the Jupiter for December. So what about the rest of the year? And remember when Frank cryptically said that there might not be any more figure kits after Frankenstein in 2009? 

I feel like such a geek, but yeah, the suspense is a killer.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Antimatter said:


> What' s on the plate at Moebius? I can't wait. :freak:


I can. I spent enough on models in the last year. :tongue:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Dar said:


> I can. I spent enough on models in the last year. :tongue:


In these recessionary times its everyone's personal responsibility to stimulate the economy. 
Buy models....its the right thing to do.:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I know that if the J2 is in the offering, I will be buying three at least...... 
So far for me money is not a issue, keep them coming.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I appreciate the enthusiasm BUT, there are seven - count them SEVEN - that would be 7 kits on the list that are not on store shelves yet, 
I just looked and it's still mid-April on my callendar - that makes the second half of the year 45 days away by my calculations.
And here we are discussing what MIGHT happen between July and December! Give me a break!

As I have said many times before When the time is right there will be Official announcements of new kits..
Maybe even be something new announced at Wonderfest..(May 16 & 17).. so why don't you guys go build something for awhile! 
I'm sure that you could get two or three kits built between now and then!



Dave


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PM Moderator said:


> I appreciate the enthusiasm BUT, there are seven - count them SEVEN - that would be 7 kits on the list that are not on store shelves yet,
> I just looked and it's still mid-April on my callendar - that makes the second half of the year 45 days away by my calculations.
> And here we are discussing what MIGHT happen between July and December! Give me a break!
> 
> ...


O.K. I will finish all the kits I've only started......:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Has everyone finished building all their Moebius kits already?!?:freak:
There should be enough kits to keep you going for at least a year....

Chris.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

PM Moderator said:


> I appreciate the enthusiasm BUT, there are seven - count them SEVEN - that would be 7 kits on the list that are not on store shelves yet,
> I just looked and it's still mid-April on my callendar - that makes the second half of the year 45 days away by my calculations.
> And here we are discussing what MIGHT happen between July and December! Give me a break!
> 
> ...


 


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

PM Moderator said:


> I appreciate the enthusiasm BUT, there are seven - count them SEVEN - that would be 7 kits on the list that are not on store shelves yet,
> I just looked and it's still mid-April on my callendar - that makes the second half of the year 45 days away by my calculations.
> And here we are discussing what MIGHT happen between July and December! Give me a break!
> 
> ...


We're just having some fun and discussing things. *Please* don't get in a huff.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

There have been NINE New kits already announced for 2009 - SEVEN of them are not even on the boat yet, and you guys want to speculate on kit #10,11 or 12 and when those kits will be released, Sorry I don't get it.
Especially when we've promised to tell everybody what's new just as soon as it makes sense for us to do that.
Trust me, we're not interested in hiding new kit information just to be spiteful. we intend to tell you what were doing as soon as we can....

Dave


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Sooo-
before this thread is closed..I guess there is NO news to report..all in good time. Speculation is part of the fun of this board, I suppose demanding the news from Moebius was out of line but all in enthusiasm and spirit of anticipation. I would think we are just human ALWAYS wanting MORE...never appeased by what we have in front of us. For that we are guilty-!!
Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

It's just like a bunch of little kids in the back seat on a trip "are we there yet - huh -huh? ...... are we there yet??...mom, are we there yet?........dad when are we gonna get there??" 

Dave


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, now that you put it just so many words...YES!
THANK YOU FRANK & DAVE!!!! You guys are the BESTEST!!!!!!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

PM Moderator said:


> It's just like a bunch of little kids in the back seat on a trip "are we there yet - huh -huh? ...... are we there yet??...mom, are we there yet?........dad when are we gonna get there??"
> 
> Dave


Dave, why don't you just give us a daily discussion of topics and then we can please you. Although lately that seems impossible. Sigh....... By the way, I didn't demand anything, I was just making conversation.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

I meant I think I was demanding confirmation from Dave, not anyone else! 
I think that truthfully, for me, The Moebius version of the Jupiter 2 is the most wanted kit I can think of since the company aquired the IA license- after seeing what they did with the Seaview, I knew we are going to get the ULTIMATE J2 kit from them when they do do it. It's automatic, no doubt it is coming. The most popular IA ship, Moebius does the chariot and Pod, demand for it is overwhelming, what could be left but the final word on the main ship itself??
Frank and Dave obviously want to get it right- they know the scrutiny will be very high on this kit. They also know it could be their biggest seller ever. The combination I am sure will be worth the wait.
I just can't wait..that is MY problem! LOL
Gary:tongue:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

I just get a might irritated at someone who is part of a great company who so far has pleased a bunch of old farts. Then because we want to speculate, we get treated like we've done something wrong. It's on topic conversation which is what I thought we were suppose to do. I've had nothing but praise for Moebius, but I don't recall asking anything for which Dave even needed to respond let alone get in a twist over. If I have a question for Dave or Moebius I will take it to email or PM. If speculation or general chitchat over future kits are verboten, then so be it.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Antimatter said:


> I just get a might irritated at someone who is part of a great company who so far has pleased a bunch of old farts. Then because we want to speculate, we get treated like we've done something wrong. It's on topic conversation which is what I thought we were suppose to do. I've had nothing but praise for Moebius, but I don't recall asking anything for which Dave even needed to respond let alone get in a twist over. If I have a question for Dave or Moebius I will take it to email or PM. If speculation or general chitchat over future kits are verboten, then so be it.


Be careful, he just might turn this thread around and go home.....
I think your right, as long as we stay on topic, what harm can it do? after all,
if we didn't buy the kits, how long would this forum last? I love Moebius kits
and look forward to buying many more and if I feel like dreaming, who does it 
hurt.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, I think I can understand where Dave is coming from. How would you feel if you bought the absolute coolest Christmas present for somebody, and wanted to keep it a surprise until Christmas morning, but somebody peeled open the wrapper and blabbed about the contents?
Yup, it's gotta be like that. Without coming across to everybody like a "teacher's pet", Dave, keep up the good work, and please be patient with your brother cantankerous old potato heads. Yes, moderating this board IS like "herding cats" sometimes. :drunk:
Guys, let's all give Dave a break and be patient with him, too! He's a GOOD man who provides us with a great service!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't think you guys read everything I posted, Maybe I didn't say it right...
Wonderfest is coming, May16 & 17 perhaps (hint hint) there will be announcements regarding new kits at that show.
So if y'all want to wait a few weeks there will probably be answers to some of the questions being raised here.

Dave


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

PM Moderator said:


> I don't think you guys read everything I posted, Maybe I didn't say it right...
> Wonderfest is coming, May16 & 17 perhaps (hint hint) there will be announcements regarding new kits at that show.
> So if y'all want to wait a few weeks there will probably be answers to some of the questions being raised here.
> 
> Dave


I understood hints would be *before *Wonderfest. Maybe I misunderstood.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Antimatter said:


> I understood hints would be *before *Wonderfest. Maybe I misunderstood.


No, there was this mention by Frank on the "FX in Orlando" thread of listing the rest of the 2009 schedule within the week:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2790900&postcount=6

So I think some crossed wires have led to some confusion and differing expectations on the part of several parties. Only thing you're guilty of Antimatter is being a good consumer customer!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm not questionong anyone's enthusiasm for our products. Just trying to make the point _ OBVIOUSLY not very well! - That we continue to announce details of new kits as expediciously as we can... 
It is plain from Frank's own comments that we are trying our best to make announcements as soon as we can.
Personally, I have been a consumer of plastic model kits for over fiffty years now. I have worked in this industry in one capacity or another for more than thirty years.
I learned along time ago that there is no great value in worrying about kits that might be under development. 

I've come to expect that a kit will most likely be seen on store shelves after there is an actual announcement from the manufacturer...
That's the reality of life in the hobby business as I've come to see it...
Sorry if this comes off as an effort to rain on somebody's parade.

Dave


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Antimatter said:


> Dave, why don't you just give us a daily discussion of topics and then we can please you. Although lately that seems impossible. Sigh....... By the way, I didn't demand anything, I was just making conversation.


Be thankful that you get as much information as you do......


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

falcon49xxx said:


> Be thankful that you get as much information as you do......


HA!

Just found this funny for some reason.. not sure why.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

What other kit manufacturer will take time to support a forum on any BB???
Much less, interact with the members directly???

I can't name one.......can you?


Dave


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

I don't think anyone here is actually criticizing you, Frank, or Moebius. I think it was explained above though that Frank said one thing, you've said another, and it created some confusion. That's all. Based on what Frank said in the other thread, there was a sense of anticipation that the rest of the 2009 line would be listed within a few days. If the official word now is that there *might* be announcements at Wonderfest, then so be it. 

Beyond that, okay, you don't get that people are anticipating what unannounced items Moebius might have in store for the rest of the year. That's cool. It's odd, because most other retailers would give their right arm for there kind of enthusiasm people here are showing for Moebius product, especially in an economy that has the vast majority of consumers cutting out leisure items almost entirely. And as much as we love them, these are essentially disposable leisure items we're talking about. 

I think we all appreciate this board and the amount of time you and Frank spend answering questions and generally being available. You guys go out of your way to share prototype pictures, box art, and shipping schedules. Part of that is I'm sure you appreciate us as consumers and fellow hobbyists in general. And part of it is to create a buzz and sense of expectation about upcoming releases. And it works, if the responses on the board are any indication. But it does create a certain dissonance when at the same time some board members are essentially mocked by you for wondering what's next from Moebius. I know we can be a pain in the ass sometimes and that you tire of the repetitive "Have You Ever Considered" threads. But these are your consumers, and they're just having a little fun on this thread, no harm done, even if you don't quite understand it.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

PM Moderator said:


> What other kit manufacturer will take time to support a forum on any BB???
> Much less, interact with the members directly???
> 
> I can't name one.......can you?
> ...


Why would it being a "kit" company matter?

I can name quite a few companies that participate in forums with their customers. The type of business doesn't really factor into this.

It's great that Moebius does this, I for one truly appreciate it, but honestly Dave.. and I've been around the 'net for probably much longer than you (as you like to note about yourself and models).. and you have to have the least amount of tolerance, patience and general pleasantness towards members by any forum moderator I've seen representing a company. But, Moebius Inc. doesn't seem to mind, so it's all good I guess.

g.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

PM Moderator said:


> What other kit manufacturer will take time to support a forum on any BB???
> Much less, interact with the members directly???
> 
> I can't name one.......can you?
> ...


I see where this is going and I'm going to stop before someone takes his toys and goes home.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Antimatter said:


> I see where this is going and I'm going to stop before someone takes his toys and goes home.


I think your right, Dave just dosen't get it and I don't have the time to explain
it to him. But after spending over $400.00 on kits and close to $200.00 on all 
the third party offerings, plus hunderds more on things like Video Eye viewers for the Seaview, electronics for the R/C convertion of the Chariots, coutless LEDs for the lighting of all the kits, LED backlighting assy. for the floor of my 
FS, on and on and on. We must seem like little nits, getting under his skin.....
How dare us.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Everybody settle down.... Dave can't really say anything until I give him the go ahead. The problem with announcing is that I really have to announce through the distributors first. That means I have to have their sell sheets approved first. If they don't hear about it first, then they get on our sales rep about it. "How come the customer knows about this and we don't?" Then he gets on me about it. Tricky timing sometimes. Jupiter 2 ad. I have seen it, I put it in. If any of you read Scifi magazine, you saw the same ad last fall. Yes, Jupiter 2 was in one of our ads LAST year. You guys know we can't pass up a J2. With everthing else we have done IA, it is inevitable. Just give us a little time yet, and I promise you'll get new announcements soon. Just a little more approval on some things.....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I think I just wet myself.....:thumbsup:


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks, Frank.You are always the man to handle things in your own way.
The word is out- NEW JUPITER 2!
But alas, as you know, it's the DETAILS that will make us crazy...size, features, etc!!!!
This is THE golden age of sci-fi modeling, no doubt.
Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Moebius said:


> Everybody settle down.... Dave can't really say anything until I give him the go ahead. The problem with announcing is that I really have to announce through the distributors first. That means I have to have their sell sheets approved first. If they don't hear about it first, then they get on our sales rep about it. "How come the customer knows about this and we don't?" Then he gets on me about it. Tricky timing sometimes. Jupiter 2 ad. I have seen it, I put it in. If any of you read Scifi magazine, you saw the same ad last fall. Yes, Jupiter 2 was in one of our ads LAST year. You guys know we can't pass up a J2. With everthing else we have done IA, it is inevitable. Just give us a little time yet, and I promise you'll get new announcements soon. Just a little more approval on some things.....


Frank, the trouble is, no one asked Dave *anything*. He just came in here acting like we were a room full of naughty 1st graders asking too many questions. Read my original post. Maybe *you* can understand that it was a tounge in cheek question asking when Moebius was coming out with something else. Lastly, I get tired of Dave saying more or less, that we should feel lucky you guys even talk to us. That *really *gets old.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"Patience (is the) step-sister to wisdom" - Charlie Chan
Excellent news! We know what's in store for us, and we can all wait for all the nitty-gritty details when they become available.
In the meantime, we've got some real beauties on the workbench that we've waited a long time for, so lets all just focus on those and appreciate them for now, such as the Flying Sub, Iron Man and the soon to arrive, eagerly anticipated "Karloff" Mummy. 
Patience is a good thing to practice, otherwise when we get the J-II, we're bound to be focusing on whatever else gets announced when that kit arrives.

TRUE COFESSIONS TIME: I'd very much like to interject a personal note regarding the importance of anticipation:
In late August, 2007, I suffered a heart attack and had to spend several days in the hospital. One of my inspirations to get well, believe it or not, was my anticipation of The Moebius Seaview. 
Last year, one great inspiration to stay fit, eat healthier, take my meds every night, quit some bad habits, was my anticipation of the Moebius Flying Sub.
Bottom line; anticipation leads to ambition. And in my case, a healthier life.
Thank you, Frank (and all the rest of you guys reading this, too), and I mean this with the utmost sincerity! :wave:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I guess I agree with RB on this subject. I enjoy speculating about what might be in the pipeline, and reading about what this or that kit might look like. How would we paint it? How could we light it? What are some kit bashing possibilities. I'm interested in other modelers' ideas about possible kits. The exchange of ideas, even those which may never see the light of day or the shelf of my LHS, is part of the enjoyment of the hobby. 

Maybe there should be a whole separate forum for discussing the what-ifs and the what-abouts. In a way, we're a bunch of guys sitting on the front porch in our rockin' chairs shooting the breeze. I can't see the harm in that, and for the life of me I can't understand why that would annoy anyone.

That being said, I definitely do not like rude. I don't like it when sales people or wait staff are disrespectful to me or to my friends. There are restaurants I will never again patronize because of poor service or rude wait staff. It doesn't put any huge dent in their bottom line, I'm sure, but the principle of the thing is important.

I can be old and cranky too. And my tolerance for disrespect, even from people I like, is limited. 'Nuff said?


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Frank,
I just wish to say a sincere thank you to you, Dave and all the staff at Moebius. So many wonderful kits produced. Kits I never thought would see the light of day and so finely crafted. I for one trust your judgement in these matters. Besides who am I to question? I know zip about the model business. 

That being said, you guys have made some pretty cool kits. Can you blame us for being a little excited about what may be coming down the road. Speaking for myself I'm always checking to hear or see what's coming out. I guess it's the nature of the beast. Otherwise I wouldn't be here online.

Final word: you keep making them, and I'll keep buying them. They come out when they come out. (it's not like I don't have anything to build)

Thank you
Rogue


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Seaview said:


> TRUE COFESSIONS TIME: I'd very much like to interject a personal note regarding the importance of anticipation:
> In late August, 2007, I suffered a heart attack and had to spend several days in the hospital. One of my inspirations to get well, believe it or not, was my anticipation of The Moebius Seaview.
> Last year, one great inspiration to stay fit, eat healthier, take my meds every night, quit some bad habits, was my anticipation of the Moebius Flying Sub.
> Bottom line; anticipation leads to ambition. And in my case, a healthier life.
> Thank you, Frank (and all the rest of you guys reading this, too), and I mean this with the utmost sincerity! :wave:


Hey Seaview, how are you doing now? I hope your recovery has gone well.

You hear that, Dave and Frank? We gotta keep Seaview here going. More Irwin Allen kits, STAT! :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Now that is news I have been waiting to hear A Jupiter 2 !!!!


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Great news Moebius. Thanks for letting us hear it "Straight from the Horses mouth" so to speak. Personally I am gratified at all the offerings from Moebius, truly now is not only a Golden but Platinum age of modeling.
From my personal perspective I am glad the J2 is not out yet, I still need to acquire more of what Moebius currently has out and is releasing this year. Looking forward to the J2 release with the anticipation of dreams not yet realized. 
I believe everyone who has posted has a valid point. I also believe it is important to look at the other perspective. I want to stand up for Dave. I think he is doing a difficult job in moderating the forum. He is probably volunteering his own time to do this. The continual dilema of being caught between the customer and the company is bad territory to be in. Anyone who has had personal experience can attest to that! I am sure of his own ability and committment to the 3D Artform of Scale Modeling. His work on the Moebius Mummy and the other kits proves that. I believe that his ability to moderate the forum with the diplomacy and tact that so many consider neccessary will improve with time.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Rebel Rocker stands silently by, observing the bonfire that is this thread. As he moves through the pages, he watches the flames grow brighter at times, and then recede at others, as certain posts seek to calm the vitriol that threatens to explode at any moment.

Rebel Rocker thinks to himself, "Hmmm, what can _I_ do to help the situation?" Quietly, he bends down and picks up his can of gasoline. As he tosses the can into the inferno, throws his head back and screams at the stars above,

*"Screw the J2, WHERE THE HELL IS MY SPINDRIFT????"*

:wave: Lighten up, everybody, it's just pieces of plastic, not life or death!!

Wayne


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I appreciate all of the comments, and just to let you know, Dave does this for free. It's not part of his job, but it takes a lot of pressure off of me, as most days there is too much to do. Honestly, if anyone is interested in moderating this board, Dave probably needs a break, or at least some help, with it. He has been moderating on HT for quite a number of years, and to be honest, I know it's a job that gets very little thanks.

Shoot me a PM if you might be interested, and we'll see what happens!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Rebel Rocker said:


> Rebel Rocker stands silently by, observing the bonfire that is this thread. As he moves through the pages, he watches the flames grow brighter at times, and then recede at others, as certain posts seek to calm the vitriol that threatens to explode at any moment.
> 
> Rebel Rocker thinks to himself, "Hmmm, what can _I_ do to help the situation?" Quietly, he bends down and picks up his can of gasoline. As he tosses the can into the inferno, throws his head back and screams at the stars above,
> 
> ...


Very Very funny post...... I too got caught up in the frames and for that I can just say, "I'm very sorry if I said anything to offend anyone....." Now, I'm getting back to my wonderful pieces of plastic......:wave:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Moebius said:


> I appreciate all of the comments, and just to let you know, Dave does this for free. It's not part of his job, but it takes a lot of pressure off of me, as most days there is too much to do. Honestly, if anyone is interested in moderating this board, Dave probably needs a break, or at least some help, with it. He has been moderating on HT for quite a number of years, and to be honest, I know it's a job that gets very little thanks.
> 
> Shoot me a PM if you might be interested, and we'll see what happens!



Dave is a good guy and I know he has a job to do here. I just wish he was a little more tolerant, that's all.


----------

